
Inside Oracle’s cloak-and-dagger political war with Google - mango86
https://www.recode.net/2017/12/6/16721364/oracle-google-political-war-location-track-android-safra-catz-java-lawsuit
======
vinco2
Another interesting case on how the interpretation of "justice" or "the right
thing" is influenced by an organization or person's self-interest.

